# Take a look



## M Taylor (Nov 21, 2007)

100% pure Boer!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

beautiful .....I love the boers....look at that colored tail....adorable......  :drool: :thumbup:

buck or doe?


----------



## M Taylor (Nov 21, 2007)

Four week old buck


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

well he is very handsome.... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I take it that is a new kid of yours.


----------



## M Taylor (Nov 21, 2007)

It is. To date we have 9 new ones and waiting on 7 more to kid within 2 weeks.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well congrats on the new ones


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

What a doll. Congratulations. He is sure VERY proud of himself you can tell, as he should be.


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

Boer babies are way too cute!!


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

He is adorable!!!


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

lil QT

love the tail


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

awww! he's too cute!


colorful little guy, does he have a name yet?


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Nice looking boy! Love his markings!


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

Cute little fella!!


----------

